# Need help with fish ID



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all, caught this little fella in the freshwater lake in my backyard. Anyone know what it is? Its about 6-7 inches long. Thanks. :fishing:


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*??*

sunfish?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

bluegill


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Bluegill. You can tell by the blue looking spot on the back of his gill.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

bluegill no doubt. Fry that bad boy up


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

bluegill for sure


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Dont they call them Brim around here? Known as the bluegill for my life span.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hokieboy said:


> Bluegill. You can tell by the blue looking spot on the back of his gill.


Good call, but that can be misleading. Longear sunfish, redear sunfish, red breasted sunfish and green sunfish all have that spot. opcorn:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

where in pawleys do u live baylover, i fish a pond down there thats really small and catch alot of those big bluegill


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*brim*

I had heard someone refer to Brim before and had never heard of it. I was wondering if this was it.

There's a small lake in Pawleys Retreat that has some large carp, catfish and these little guys, Bluegill/Brim. Caught them on a small hook with rolled bread. Can't get 'em to take the artificial lures.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Crickets, worms, minnows (you'll catch the bigger ones). Artificials they like are curly tail grubs on a lead head (white and chartruese work good), small rooster tails, beetle spins. When they hit topwater I like to use poppin bugs and flies.

We catch them all the time out of the pond by my house. Grew up in TN catching them. Seems like when nothing at all is biting you can catch bluegill (brim, sunfish, panfish, all basically the same). THe past couple of weeks we've been catching them and crappie (white perch in SE GA) on a pink 1/8 oz lead head with a white twist tail grub. When the water warms up they seem to like the chartruese green better.

When they are biting it's great to take a kid fishing and let them catch a mess of them. Smiles for days.


----------



## FISH ON!! (Mar 27, 2007)

Wouldnt that be "bream"??


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. Bream is a very generic term for all the fish in the Lepomis family most often the fish are referred to as Bream, Panfish, Bluegill or Sunfish. Alot of people don't realize how many species are actually http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/classification/Lepomis.html has links to ID several of the species.


----------



## FISH ON!! (Mar 27, 2007)

Agreed! I can hear the frying pan sizzlin now


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Potater, pototer.  

They still eat good


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Bluegills have a dark spot on the rear of the dorsal fin that other sunfish don't have. The fish in the photo appears to have such a spot. Looks like a bluegill to me.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Like to filet them myself. Dang good fried that way. Don't filet 'em if you're squeamish, though; they often have little worms squiggling in their flesh. More protein, I say.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks more like a shellcracker than a bluegill to me.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like BAIT..for a 10lb largemouth if ya ask me.


Yeah its a bream...like singletjeff said,generic term.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Although tiny it is Bluegill without a doubt. Shellcracker is a redear sunfish..Bream is what they are called in the SE. If you want Bull Gills go out in May and look for small bubbles in about 4 to 6 foot of water near a sandbar (spawning areas) Take a peice of nightcrawler on a jighead and pop it off the bottom with long pauses. Almost any 1" plastic will get them. I caught some nice ones today on a 2.5 inch black FIN"S" 
This is a Shellcracker or Redear Sunfish








This is a Bluegill


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bass bait...
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/441558/crazy_fish_eats_an_unexpected_animal/


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

gotta be a future fish. being as you caught that in 2033


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

baitslingin said:


> gotta be a future fish. being as you caught that in 2033


LMAO...Batteries died and had to get the fish back so I didnt set the date. I hope they are around then and being chased by me.


----------

